# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Видеосистема >  Видяха не поддерживает родное разрешение

## AndreyFDK

Здравствуйте!

Возникла такая проблема: встроенная видеокарта Intel g31 не поддерживает родное разрешение монитора 1360х768 (LG W1942s).

Что пробовал сделать:
1) Ставить последние драйвера карты с сайта производителя.
2) Ставить драйвера монитора с сайта.
3) Ставить Powerstrip и вручную установить разрешение.
4) Переставить винду.

Ничего не помогло. На соседнем компе с другой моделью встроенной видяшки монитор работает нормально. В Powerstrip при попытке установить разрешение вручную появляется прокрутка экрана (т.е. фактические разрешение остаётся прежним и рабочий стол не влезает в экран).

Есть у кого-нибудь ещё идеи?

----------


## Cheechako

> ...ещё идеи?...


Посмотрите настройки монитора - у аналогичной модели требовалось принудительное переключение в wide-screen (тщательно замаскированное в меню).

----------


## Golen

У данного монитора стандартное разрешение 1440х900. Была такая же проблема решилась с помощью драйверов от сюда Intel drivers

----------

